# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Русские теннисные звезды

## Martin Miles

Мне нравится Светлана Кузнецова несмотря на слухи. She can play doubles with whoever she likes...
Dinara Safina, the Tatar, also seems likeable, but she needs to control her feelings better.
And then there's Yelena Dementieva, what an athlete!

----------


## Оля

> Мне нравится Светлана Кузнецова несмотря на слухи.

 Какие слухи?   ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Слухи лезбианизма. As far as I know, they are based only on the fact that Sveta often plays doubles with Amelie Mauresmo, who makes no secret of her inclinations, and who has had other doubles partners who share her tastes. Maybe I should not be spreading gossip, but in the West things like that don't matter anymore.

----------

